# siberian Husky vomiting bright yellow bile??



## happy sibe (Apr 9, 2011)

My Siberian Husky (DIVA) has on ocasion suddenly vomited bright yellow bile! any body have any idea what may be wrong? she is eating normal but for some time has had the odd loose bowel then returns to normal the very same day? and now she is vomitting then back to normal again? I understand these dogs are very fussy eaters and very little change can upset them but this seems very odd! in all other ways she is a perfectly happy/active Husky.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

happy sibe said:


> My Siberian Husky (DIVA) has on ocasion suddenly vomited bright yellow bile! any body have any idea what may be wrong? she is eating normal but for some time has had the odd loose bowel then returns to normal the very same day? and now she is vomitting then back to normal again? I understand these dogs are very fussy eaters and very little change can upset them but this seems very odd! in all other ways she is a perfectly happy/active Husky.


All mine do it occassionally from time to time, they also have the odd loose bowel movement too. As long as its not too often and regular tbh I wouldnt worry too much. It can sometimes happen when they go too long between meals, Mine have a small breakfast and an evening much larger main meal.
They often have a small odd biscuit here and there too. So if she seems to be doing it at a certain time of day in the main, then maybe just give her a few pieces of kibble or a biscuit in between meals to see if it makes a difference. Or if its late at night or in the night just something for a late supper.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Just re read and noticed you said she is now vomiting too, Is it very occasionally after or not long after she has eaten? Mine have done that very occasionally too, sometimes I think its because they have eaten too fast, or being who they are have jumped around a bit too soon after eating. Mine have literally just brought the lot up in one neat pile.

As I mentioned if it is all just very occassionally with no set regular pattern then I wouldnt think it is anything to worry about, you could try the couple of things I suggested maybe, but if it does start to get more regular and more severe then of course it would be an idea just to get her checked out.


----------



## happy sibe (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info, Diva gets two meals a day kibble in the mornings and a meat meal around 4pm then nothing except the odd treat! we live in a very hot country (Greece) so it is difficult to pick a good time for her walks, she seems to Vomit more when on a walk in heat than just laying around the place. She is very active and otherwise a healthy dog! we rescued her from the side of a main highway when she was very young and terribly thin and scawny, the vet who examined her put her down as a mixed breed! but she is one hundred percent Siberian Husky we dont know anything about her past or how she came to be in such a hot country but we give her plenty of water and shade, although I have to say she can be a big problem around sheep! and we have plenty of those here so we keep her on a long chain and also a harness when walking. we do let her in the house on occasion and she loves nothing better than to stretch out on the couch eventually pushing us off ).


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

happy sibe said:


> Thanks for the info, Diva gets two meals a day kibble in the mornings and a meat meal around 4pm then nothing except the odd treat! we live in a very hot country (Greece) so it is difficult to pick a good time for her walks, she seems to Vomit more when on a walk in heat than just laying around the place. She is very active and otherwise a healthy dog! we rescued her from the side of a main highway when she was very young and terribly thin and scawny, the vet who examined her put her down as a mixed breed! but she is one hundred percent Siberian Husky we dont know anything about her past or how she came to be in such a hot country but we give her plenty of water and shade, although I have to say she can be a big problem around sheep! and we have plenty of those here so we keep her on a long chain and also a harness when walking. we do let her in the house on occasion and she loves nothing better than to stretch out on the couch eventually pushing us off ).


The heat might be a lot of your problems, didnt realise you were in greece. Even in the UK I have to walk mine very early in the morning by 6am at the very latest and even then, they cant do the level of exercise. Humidity is a killer, because they need evaporation to call down and when there is humidity they cant pant and complete the cooling process, high temperatures are bad too. They can become overheated very easily, that is probably why she gets bouts of loose motions, mine can and do when the temperatures reach a certain level. It might be better to give her a very early meal before it gets too hot and then feed her later in the evening when the temperature goes down a bit. Worming her regularly is important too. You will have a big problem around sheep and even small furries and livestock like chickens, they are known to be very adept killers and hunters. With the high prey drive and instinct to run, I never let mine off unless I can find an enclosed secure area.
She deffinately looks 100% Sibe. Mine do live in all the time, In summer I spray mine down with a mist attachment on the house regularly throughout the day, so they are cooled but not soaking, then they are inside in the cool with fans going when it gets hot. They then may have another shortish walk at night when it starts to get dark and the temperatures have gone down.


----------



## happy sibe (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Again

glad to hear our Sibe is not alone in her fancy for small animals, in the early days I built an enclosure for her but she escaped somehow? then when she returned on her own I witnessed her climb up the wire enclosure fence around six feet! she then found a way to unlock her chain clip and escape, each time she returned with a present! too gory to note here! so now we have her on a special screw clip fitted to the chain and so far it has worked. we also come from the UK and hope to return later this year and bring Diva with us. I think she will be a lot happier in the cooler climate, it reached 80 deg faren here today but with a slight breeze to keep it cool. at the peak season here it reaches 100 deg on our terrace far far too hot for a Husky or me for that matter ) I would like her to meet other Huskies on our return as she is a very well behaved inteligent and social dog who gives us hours of fun and loving.

Mike Summers


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Mine do it if i'm late with their first meal, particularly Kali & Flynn. Once these two are sick that's it for the day, they won't eat at all. They then only have one meal and usually have two. I have to be quick off the mark when these two wake up and get breakfast pronto.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

happy sibe said:


> Hi Again
> 
> glad to hear our Sibe is not alone in her fancy for small animals, in the early days I built an enclosure for her but she escaped somehow? then when she returned on her own I witnessed her climb up the wire enclosure fence around six feet! she then found a way to unlock her chain clip and escape, each time she returned with a present! too gory to note here! so now we have her on a special screw clip fitted to the chain and so far it has worked. we also come from the UK and hope to return later this year and bring Diva with us. I think she will be a lot happier in the cooler climate, it reached 80 deg faren here today but with a slight breeze to keep it cool. at the peak season here it reaches 100 deg on our terrace far far too hot for a Husky or me for that matter ) I would like her to meet other Huskies on our return as she is a very well behaved inteligent and social dog who gives us hours of fun and loving.
> Theres no doubting shes a sibe, they are known for being escape artists, ive heard of them climbing up large guage weldmesh before. They are capable of jumping 6 ft fences too when the fancy takes them, some have even dug their way out underneath the fence, and as you have found out they can "pick" locks too. I can imagine what sort of presents she brought back too. She obviously escapes goes on a hunting spree then makes her way back when she is finished, basically what they would do when they were with the chuckchi in siberia, they used to turn them loose to hunt and feed theirselves. A lot of people dont believe just what they can get up too. You find out pretty quick though when you own one. You all will meet plenty of Sibes when you return to the UK, they are very popular here now, many sadly to the cost of the dogs, there are many in rescue here in the UK.


----------



## happy sibe (Apr 9, 2011)

Here in crete if a farmer or sheep herder finds out she has gone amock in his flock he will just get his gun out of the truck and shoot her! something we want to avoid for obvious reasons, I have heard there are a lot of Huskies in the uk now! its a shame people take these fantastic dogs on without knowing what they are capable of! we looked up on the internet and downloaded as much info as we could on the subject which as it happens gave us an insight into her possible behavior but of course all husky dogs are different individuals and have there own outlook on life and can be very crafty and inteligent predators. we still love her though and in fact we are fostering many stray dogs here for a local animal rescue centre run by an irish lady which gives Diva a range of friends to play with from time to time. We will be returning to the uk via our old home area of Kent but from there we are not sure yet! I think there is a husky club at herne bay in kent. but Diva is with us for keeps.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They are fantastic dogs and well worth all the effort. Beware though if you find that they are the dog for you the do become extemely addictive. Its good she has company with your foster dogs, they are a pack dog and do like company.

Same goes here in the Uk as regards to farmers. Thats how I got one of mine, she was an escape artist and lived in sheep farm country. The owners couldnt cope so I rehomed her at 15mths, she was 13 this month.


----------

